# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Облака 1С

## o24o

Кто, что думает по этому поводу! При необходимости сам постараюсь объяснить, что к чему!

----------


## avm3110

> Кто, что думает по этому поводу!


Ох, мыслей много... А с какой целью интересуешься?

----------


## o24o

Интересно знать, какое настроение у целевой аудитории!

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вот мне, например интересно следующее:
ИТС проф от фирмы 1С стоит примерно 2500 руб в месяц
Облако 400-600 руб в месяц, при этом гарантируется по крайней мере обновление.
Как потом доказать лицензионность такого обновления?

----------


## o24o

Так при Аренде с Вами заключается лицензионный договор на аренду ПО, а в соответствии с договором предусмотрено своевременное обновление. Так, что предъявив такой договор все вопросы сами собой отпадут. Только смотрите при выборе компании, что бы был действующий сертификат на право предоставления 1С в Аренду.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Еще вот это:
В апреле квартальная отчетность, арендуем на месяц, обновляемся, сдаем отчетность. Май, июнь - работаем локально. В Июле - снова арендуем на месяц.
Возможна ли такая схема?

----------


## o24o

Это как то не красиво получается )))) Возможно то конечно возможно, в 1с Вы планируете просто формировать отчет, если я правильно понимаю! Если хотите отправлять из 1С то тут нужно будет покупать 1С отчетность (цена зависит от региона) и тут уже не получится скакать туда сюда т.к. она привязана к БД! А так я думаю с Вами мало кто захочет работать, постоянно выгружать загружать, обновлять за 500 руб - смысл? Я не знаю как у других, допустим взять RDP за 600 руб, загрузить туда свою БД и работать, я тока не знаю как они обновят ее, нужно узнавать непосредственно у тех кто работает через RDP (если будете узнавать, сообщите что из этого получилось пожалуйста)! Я бы не стал связываться с таким.

----------


## avm3110

> Это как то не красиво получается


В бизнесе нет такого понятия "красиво"/"не красиво" - зато есть понятие "экономическая целесообразность" и "управление экономически обоснованными издержками".

----------


## o24o

Есть такое понятие человечность и оно касаемо всего! Если Вы готовы общаться таким образом, то будьте готовы, что и Вы другого общения не увидите! Ну это мое личное мнение. А приходить раз три месяца и якобы легально обновлять свои БД, да можно но я не буду на это заморачиваться - как то хочется что бы мои труды вознаграждались! 500 руб за 1 пользователя и 200 руб за дополнительную БД я считаю это и не такая уж большая плата!

----------


## avm3110

> 500 руб за 1 пользователя и 200 руб за дополнительную БД я считаю это и не такая уж большая плата!


Ну Ваши хотелки - понятны, но "500 рублей за пользователя", для нашей организации в которой более 120 пользователей, такие расценки явно чрезмерны (ну по крайне мере так утверждает наш главбух).

----------


## o24o

> Ну Ваши хотелки - понятны, но "500 рублей за пользователя", для нашей организации в которой более 120 пользователей, такие расценки явно чрезмерны (ну по крайне мере так утверждает наш главбух).


 Согласен, если уже есть настроенная инфраструктура и все нормально с штатом обслуживающего персонала то да! 500 руб за лицензию (1 подключение), у Вас 120 пользователей одновременно работает?

----------


## avm3110

> у Вас 120 пользователей одновременно работает?


Нет,  конечно же работают исключительно "по очереди". К каждому из 12 рабочих мест стоит "очередь" из 10 пользователей и каждый пользователь работает со своей базой не более 5 минут и уступает место следующему....

Уважаемый, а сколько вам лет, если у вас такие вопросы в отношении нормальной коммерческой деятельности?

----------


## o24o

При чем тут 12 рабочих мест и очередь? В одной довольно крупной компании в 1 БД работает около 50 пользователей, но одновременно в 1С работает 20 сотрудников (статистические данные), (зашел сделал свое дело и вышел), соответственно больше 20 лицензий не потребляется, ну а смысл тогда платить за 50 лицензий? Может люди просто уже боятся шевелится в этой стране из за того, что у нас кругом сплошной обман и развод, но мне это не интересно, это моя репутация и мое имя! Вот Вы постите про лицензии в параллельной  моей теме не понимая сути, вопрос, для чегоИ? У Вас много времени свободного? Вашу бы энергию да в нужное русло на развитие государства, глядишь и в другой стране бы жили!

---------- Post added at 10:11 ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 ----------

P.S. про лицензии, возьмите и почитайте FAQ по их распределению и тогда может быть сообразите, что я имел ввиду!

----------


## avm3110

> работает около 50 пользователей, но одновременно в 1С работает 20 сотрудников (статистические данные),


Плохая у вас какая-то статистика. Явно из области "фантазий". 1С - это офисный инструмент и "периодически" его могут использовать ну разве что торговые менеджеры и работника склада. 
Сотрудники бухгалтерии, коммерческого управления, финансисты, продажники в СRМ и т.д. (я не считаю программистов 1С), сидят в 1С весь рабочий день "безвылазно".

Вы реально ничего не понимаете в реальном бизнесе. Зачем занимаетесь глупыми опросами типа "что думает по этому поводу"?

----------


## o24o

Как удалиться из этого форума?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вы реально ничего не понимаете в реальном бизнесе


Ну ты и здоров резать правду-матку!

----------


## o24o

Вы из себя корчите какого то умника непонимающего сути вопроса и желающего обосрать кого то? У Вас климакс наступил? Жена не дает? Дружище если Вы не соображаете не лезьте в вопрос пожалуйста, а если в этом форуме другие темы не посещаются и Вам просто не кому башку пое****ть то кроме как удаления из этого форума другого выхода не вижу! Может и не постят из таких юзеров, или Вы тут админ?

----------


## avm3110

Из ТС посыпался уже не поток, а уже целый понос незамутненного "ни каким знанием" сознания.

ПыСы. Закупил доп. запасы пивасика, с интересом продолжаю наблюдение.:dance:

----------


## Kedis

to o24o: открой гугл вбей "облака 1С" найди фирму, перемани к себе несколько сотрудников или заплати им и тебе всё расскажут и покажут и сделают, бизнес подобным образом, вопросами на форуме не открывают и аудиторию не ищут.Люди которым возможно нужны "Облака 1С" не сидят на подобных форумах: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, вот там их надо искать, потенциальных клиентов.

----------


## m.shornikov

Если это касается бухгалтерии, то интересно будет ли этот сервис постоянно работать, а то придет время сдавать отчетность, а у Вас сервера в дауне и как быть?

----------

